# My 210L Keezer Build



## Khellendros13 (15/7/13)

Hi Guys,

Decided to go the Keezer route instead of buying a Kegerator from Keg King/CB/G&G.

I am going for something similar to this guy: http://billybrew.com/kegerator-collar

Aussie Jarrah stain on the top collar and bottom collar (for casters). Spraying the freezer black.

Planned Features:

* 4 taps, 2x 545CP initially
* 2 piece jacketed collar on top, smaller collar on the bottom with castors
* Aussie Jarrah finish on top and bottom collars
* 4, hopefully 5 Keg capacity
* CO2 outside. Single reg, upgrade to dual eventually.
* Wood stained drip tray
* Gloss black finish on exposed freezer


I got the top collar mostly done, just need to drill out the tap holes, gas line hole and temp probe hole, sand it back then stain and varnish.

Couple of pics from last night:


Outer collar






Inner collar






It fits! Don't mind what's left of my meat pies.





Need to do some more work on the collar tonight and hopefully get the first coat of stain and varnish on.
My woodworking skill is pretty basic and poor, so lots of sanding to round the edges...


----------



## Khellendros13 (16/7/13)

Got some more work done last night and tonight.
2 coats of Aussie Jarrah stain and varnish, built the wheel base and gave that a coat too.


top down view of the collar







Basic wheel base







1st coat...







2nd coat...






Will give the freezer a clean and sand tomorrow night, and hopefully get the black spray paint on there.


----------



## brewologist (16/7/13)

Looking good mate.

Nice work.


----------



## citizensnips (17/7/13)

shes looking tight, gonna build a very similar one when funds permit so look forward to seeing how yours goes. Looks very nice though, well done


----------



## Khellendros13 (17/7/13)

First coat of paint...really really dodgy. Should be fine after the 2nd coat. 1 can of spray paint and only 3 sides kind of done. I should of just done it by hand.


----------



## Khellendros13 (21/7/13)

Decided to use a paint roller rather than spray paint due to the weather conditions when I have the time to paint it.

2 coats, just need to touch up around the lid and side vent.

Got my quote sorted from Craftbrewer, hope to have it by Friday so I can get all the gear installed!


----------



## Khellendros13 (26/7/13)

Ok, tap handles have 1 coat of stain. Will give them another 2 coats on Saturday as I install the taps, lines etc. My Craftbrewer order is onboard for delivery so should have it today...

I will spray the blackboard paint on once the stain coats are all done.

My drilling was not perfect. I found some oak dowling in the garage so used that and a little bit of wood glue.


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

And to say your woodworking skills are poor... They're some real nice looking tap handles.

I was looking at doing similar to a 350-400L freezer (stained timber, black paint, etc) but just have never got around to getting everything together.

I plan on making it my summer project.


----------



## Khellendros13 (26/7/13)

sponge said:


> And to say your woodworking skills are poor... They're some real nice looking tap handles.
> 
> I was looking at doing similar to a 350-400L freezer (stained timber, black paint, etc) but just have never got around to getting everything together.
> 
> I plan on making it my summer project.


Thanks  $4 spindles from hammersmith.com.au, and just trimmed the tops and added the 3" pieces on top.

Just got my gear delivered. 2 kegs and a box to take home on the train. Fun. 1 of the 3p ball valves needs a slight modification though, the lever sits too low so I need to trim a bit off so it will close...hmm. Kegs seem fairly clean inside. 
I could of gotten away with a shorter collar I think, but oh well.


----------



## Khellendros13 (27/7/13)

Ok more work today.

I test fitted the kegs, and I can fit 5 in there. Not too bad. 
1 of the keg's lid needs the bit if steel holding one side if the lever in place re welded. It will probably seal ok with pressure, but I might get a new lid, as these lids suck. A pain to open. I might source ball lock kegs elsewhere too, rather than buying a keg and then changing the lid anyway.


Tap handles ready to get a coat of blackboard paint.






Digging around the garage I found a plunge router. This thing was fun. Started with leftover pine from the collar...






Ended up with my drip tray. Had to cut up some aluminium and tap to the router as a guide. Worked ok. 






Success! I added to spacer as the drip tray was too close to the taps initially.






Practically finished for now, I siliconed the temp controller to the top of the lid and fed the thermometer through a hole in the back of the collar.





I'll get some close ups of the handles and insides tomorrow.


----------



## qbox (3/8/13)

I started off with the same freezer and this is what i have come up with.

Two taps for now. Two more on their way.


----------



## Khellendros13 (3/8/13)

Looks great qbox. Your woodwork experience is obvious.

Close up of the taps and handles:





Putting down my first AG brew tomorrow, so in 2 weeks I can test out this Keezer.


----------



## Edak (4/8/13)

Nice handles, you probably made them for much less than the commercially available ones yet your quality is equal if not better


----------



## Khellendros13 (5/8/13)

Edak said:


> Nice handles, you probably made them for much less than the commercially available ones yet your quality is equal if not better


Cheers 

Yea under $20 for 4 handles, including the small amount of stain and spray paint. I figure $1 is more than the cost of the stain and paint per handle.

Considering you need some stain for a Keezer build anyway, they just cost time.


----------



## Inconceivable (18/4/17)

Khellendros13 said:


> Putting down my first AG brew tomorrow, so in 2 weeks I can test out this Keezer.


 I was a little surprised to read this..... you built a four tap Keezer before going AG?! Anyway loved your build thread. nice one


----------



## Digga (5/5/17)

I have a 7 tap keezer, upgraded from a 5 tap keg fridge.
Still yet to do an AG batch... Plenty you can do with kits and bits.


----------

